# Nails: What would you like to receive (or give) this holiday season?



## zadidoll (Sep 18, 2012)

Greetings Makeup Talk members!

That time of the year is fast approaching! You know what weâ€™re talking about: the time you start making holiday shopping lists and rack your brains on what to buy for your loved one. Or when you daydream about what _you_ would like Santa to bring you this year - and donâ€™t you want to evoke a reaction like this?





This is why we, the team at Makeup Talk, have come up with a plan to help you find guidance and inspiration for the upcoming holiday shopping madness. Weâ€™re planning to publish a useful and well-researched gift guide covering the following areas:


Makeup 
Makeup Brushes and Tools

Sample Subscription Programs

Skincare

Hair

Nails

Body and Fragrance

But we need your help! Hereâ€™s how your invaluable expertise with beauty products can come into play:


Think of a product in each of these categories that youâ€™ve been using and really love. Think of whether youâ€™d like to gift it to someone you love (or you secretly want it for yourself.)
Leave a comment in this thread on why you love that particular product or go to any one the other threads listed above. We encourage your feedback in more than one category but if timeâ€™s not on your side, weâ€™re happy to get your input in at least the area you feel most knowledgeable or passionate about.
Weâ€™ll then use some of our magic techie tools to compile your feedback into a comprehensive holiday gift outline. And best of all: weâ€™ll give credit in the final piece to those of you who contributed a lot.

If youâ€™d like to get notified when the guide comes out, subscribe to this thread or follow us on Facebook and Twitter.

Thank you all in advance and really looking forward to your posts!

Best,
Zadidoll
Makeup Talk Community Manager


----------



## Ashley Teague (Sep 18, 2012)

I think during the holidays any of the Holiday Collection nail products woulld make great gifts! Like cute little mini Holiday Nail polish sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## effigie (Sep 19, 2012)

A lot of brands are beginning to offer real gold flake topcoats, which would make a great gift when paired with some complementary base colors (black, deep red/burgundy, dark teal, turquoise, etc) and given as a set.  

Some of the gold flake topcoats include:


Sephora by OPI '_It's Real 18K Gold Top Coat_'
OPI '_The Man With the Golden Gun_'
Zoya '_Real 18k Gold Leaf Top Coat_'
(The OPI and Zoya options haven't released yet, but will be out in time for holiday shopping.)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 19, 2012)

ANY Zoya. I love their gift boxes where you can pick 3 in a box.

Last year I got one for my mom and I got the names of her sister, my name and one of her nieces. I think those are a really cute touch, they get awesome polish and they get a nice velour (velvet?) box with it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 19, 2012)

Any holiday kits, which are great and typically come in cute packaging. Mini polish sets, so you can sample a variety of shades. Seche Vite is my fave top coat, so I'm more than happy to get more in my stocking! 1. Anything Zoya, China Glaze, O.P.I., Essie, or Orly.... Happy girl if I get some of these! 2. Zoya Remove, a great polish remover. 3. Nail files, clippers with a cute design or bright color. 4. Cuticle oils, softeners.. again these would be great to compile into stocking stuffers or gift baskets. 5. Any glitter or flakey polish for some bling and shine!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes Zoya is by far my most favorite polish ever!  Anything Zoya...if they add another coupon soon I will definitely take advantage.

I love love all things Glitter and need to Re UP on those. So any Opi Glitters are great. Essie Effects too.  There so rare to find.

The gift set that was mentioned above I just may get for myself...but the names for people are cute! I am the only one at the moment who paints nails religiously and now my family members and friends have been asking me to do them...lol...

It is my latest stress reliever. Nail painting!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 19, 2012)

Specific items:

1. China Glaze Ruby Pumps &amp; Emerald Sparkle - the quintessential holiday red and green colors

2. Color Club Magic Elf or Zoya Apple - both bright greens with gold sparkles, super shimmery

Gifts packages:

1. Gift membership to Julep

2. Take one holiday polish, one nail file,one set of toe separators and one Sally Hansen Nail Polish Corrector Pen, tie them together in a cute little Christmas ribbon. Perfect for stockings.

3. Get a small holiday basket, put red and green tissue paper in the bottom, toss in some cotton balls in the center to make a "cloud". Put two or three holiday polishes on the center of the cloud. Fill around the cloud with items like remover, cuticle oil, hand and nail lotion, toe separators, corrector pens, etc. Wrap with holiday colored cellophane.

4. A gift bag with a gift certificate to Zoya plus add in little packages of nail decor like little Christmas tree, stars, hearts, moons...or stickers.

5. Holiday mini sets - One of my favorites was the Color Club Enchanted Holiday set from 2010. It came with 4 polishes plus a strip of nail stickers.

Some past mini sets that I loved:


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 19, 2012)

I love Zoya as well, but their 3 in 1 remover is the best on the face of the earth! I give the little flipper bottle with one of the little nail polish bottles in a little organza bag with a file in it too! They are perfect for teachers, neighbors, etc..


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 19, 2012)

Makeup 

Jouer Work Hard, Play Harder Collect
Any NARS makeup pallet
All 3 ELF of the ELF Disney villain collection


Makeup Brushes and Tools 

MAC Travel Set
Plastic brush covers
Sephora Hello Kitty brush set


Sample Subscription Programs 

Little Black Bag
Test Tube


Skincare 

Clarisonic


Hair 

Sedu Clipless Curling Iron
Sedu Blowdryer
Sedu Straightening Iron
Tasteful hair clips


Nails 

OPI
Essie
Butter London
Julep


Body and Fragrance 

Natural Body Scrubs
Not a fan of fragrances, but one of my favorites is Ralph Lauren Rocks (idk if they even make that anymore)

All these items should come with gift receipts just in case they own them already... This is my personal WL so feel free to PM me if you'd like to send me a gift jk jk. I'm definitely going to save this tho and circulate it tactfully through my friends and fam


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of brands are beginning to offer real gold flake topcoats, which would make a great gift when paired with some complementary base colors (black, deep red/burgundy, dark teal, turquoise, etc) and given as a set.
> 
> ...


 I really want the Zoya Gilty Pleasures 3 pack..I think it's a great value for $30..I haven't tried Zoya yet



..I know I'm really late to the game lol.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 21, 2012)

A stamping kit can be fun, or one of the battery operated manicure kits can be practical.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Or the gel kits! My husband told me he was going to get me one for Christmas last night and the second he said that I was like "DING", great idea!



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A stamping kit can be fun, or one of the battery operated manicure kits can be practical.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 21, 2012)

Oo.. a stamping kit! I forgot lol, and that's something I've been wanting to try. Nice..


----------



## mybeautyshops (Sep 22, 2012)

Ahhhh...Gifts my favourite... Want  Lancome Perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a board on pinterest dedicated to my Christmas list.

I would LOVE a better way to organize my polishes. Right now they're in three of those plastic shoe boxes and hard to see...and heavy too. I'd rather have something on the wall so I can see everything and just pick the ones I want.

If I have to pick a polish, or sets, I'd pick the new Sally Hansen Lustre Shine that's coming out in Oct. And Nubar Peacock Feathers. Also, have to back up the votes for stamping plates and real gold top coats.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 27, 2012)

I think one of those foot massaging/bath things would be a great gift, lol. I have a REALLY cheap one that I love and if someone bought me a nicer one that maybe kept the water warm or something, I'd probably cry tears of joy.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 27, 2012)

Like a pedi spa bath? Lol, I can imagine wrinkly feet from soaking in bubbly warm water!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 27, 2012)

A-England polish. I'm wearing one right now and it's so cute!


----------

